# Moonlit Landscapes



## tomscott (Jul 21, 2014)

Show your moonlit landscapes.

These were taken during the full moon July 2014. Haweswater Reservoir, Cumbria, UK.

5DMKIII 16-35mm F2.8



Haweswater moonscape, Haweswater Reservoir, Derelict Barn, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Moonlit Haweswater Resevoir, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Moonlit Haweswater Resevoir, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi Tom.
Very nice. Are they only moonlit, or did you use a bit of dusk or dawn? I only ask as moonlit shots often seem a bit flat, and these are not. 
Is Corpse Road open for vehicular access or is it closed? Your pictures have inspired us to visit next time we are there, we like to get away from the crowd if we can, but although we don't mind a walk, we are not really walkers, and really not hikers! When I used to visit as a child I did get up on the top of the fell above Alston / Nenthead but that was with the family to collect the Landrover our friend had left up on the skyline when he went for the sheep! 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Pieces Of E (Jul 22, 2014)

That sure is quite the bright moon. :


----------



## tomscott (Jul 22, 2014)

Ye these were all taken between 1-2AM on the 11th July 2014 which was a full moon.

Obviously I have added some contrast but it wasn't flat, exposure was 15 sec at F2.8.

In fact that night the sun set at around 11.30pm but the sky was dusk, it was really bright I camped there and got no sleep because the moon was so bright. 



Haweswater Resevoir, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

Before the valley was flooded in 1929 there was a church in Mardale, it was only allowed its own cemetery in the 1700s. Until that time the bodies were carried all the way from Mardale, over the hill to Swindale Head, and then a further trek of several miles over slightly less difficult ground to the church at Shap. That is where the it gets its name "The old Corpse Road"







The path is accessible from the road, it takes around 20 minutes to walk up to the derelict barn and there is a car park enough for 3-4 cars at the bottom of the path. Nice little walk, the south side of Haweswater is most certainly the most photogenic.


----------



## Pieces Of E (Jul 22, 2014)

Awesome campsite Tom, were you just a slight bit concerned of werewolves? I'm serious, that looks like some pretty rugged, remote landscape and a perfect spot to pitch your tent. I know I wouldn't have slept that night either, would have been afraid to miss something awesome, if not just enjoy the peace and nature. Cool stuff man.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 22, 2014)

Beautiful work, Tom, and it's hard to believe that those are shot in moonlight, but obviously they are and they came out great. I like the sheltered campsite, too


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 22, 2014)

Yosemite



Yosemite Falls Moonbow 24 May 2013 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



El Capitan by Moonlight / Yosemite © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 22, 2014)

A request: Could you guys include the exposure values for these pictures. Makes it easier to get some learnin.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 22, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> A request: Could you guys include the exposure values for these pictures. Makes it easier to get some learnin.


For my Yosemite photos, click on the image and it will go to my Flickr page. The info is there.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 22, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> A request: Could you guys include the exposure values for these pictures. Makes it easier to get some learnin.


Not that this helps with all photos (or Keith's) but for photos with EXIF data embedded (I try to do that with my work), you might give an EXIF viewer plug in for your browser a try. I use FxIF for Firefox, personally. Once installed, you just right-click on the photo and choose the FxIF Data selection (for that plugin) and it shows you what is embedded. It'll give you something like this, with photos that have embedded EXIF:


----------



## tomscott (Jul 22, 2014)

Pieces Of E said:


> Awesome campsite Tom, were you just a slight bit concerned of werewolves? I'm serious, that looks like some pretty rugged, remote landscape and a perfect spot to pitch your tent. I know I wouldn't have slept that night either, would have been afraid to miss something awesome, if not just enjoy the peace and nature. Cool stuff man.



Thanks, there isn't any risk of predators in England the worst I got was a sheep trying to get in the tent in the middle of the night lol


----------



## sanj (Jul 22, 2014)

Lovely photos here and they inspire me to try some of my own...


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 22, 2014)

Here's one of my few successful moonscapes:
Moonrise over Holme Moor, England


----------



## sparda79 (Jul 22, 2014)

11pm during the full moon (the sun set at around 7.30pm)
24 sec exposure, ISO 800, f/6.3


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## RobertG. (Jul 24, 2014)

In Pai, Thailand, at night
24mm f5.0 20sec ISO250, EV -1,7


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Yosemite



Beautiful shots Keith. Well done.


----------



## christinaroberts (Aug 1, 2014)

Amazing shots! I like the way you clicked them. Good job.


----------



## CS (Aug 1, 2014)

This was the start of the moonrise in Zion Canyon.


----------



## CS (Aug 1, 2014)

Also a timelapse video of the moonrise, though I did not do the best job processing the photos (still learning). Only portrait because I didn't have a wide enough lens to get both the mountains and stars in landscape.

http://youtu.be/D76a93RQtPU


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 2, 2014)

Moonrise Ulladulla NSW Australia


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 2, 2014)

Blue Lake NSW Aust


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 2, 2014)

Flat rock Ulladulla NSW Aust


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 2, 2014)

Flat Rock NSW Aust


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2014)

Beautiful shots Omni Images. Keep posting.


----------



## nineyards (Aug 2, 2014)

As seen from Big Lake Alberta


----------



## tomscott (Aug 5, 2014)

Great pics guys keep them coming!


----------

